# Hallo in die Runde!



## Omph38 (22. März 2017)

Hallo Forengemeinde!
In einem Thread habe ich bereits unser Pilzproblem geäußert und Hilfe bekommen.
Also, jetzt einmal kurz zu mir und unserem Gewässer:
Letztes Jahr mit Hauskauf haben wir einen kleinen Teich übernommen. Etwa 2x2m ist er klein und etwa 2m tief. Die Nachbarn hatten die kleinen, darin befindlichen Goldfische(15-17Stück) ab und zu gefüttert so lange die Hausübergabe lief. Letztes Jahr haben wir also gar nichts gemacht am Teich, den Fischen ging es (offensichtlich)gut. 
Im Herbst wurde ein Fisch von unserer Katze rausgefangen. Über den Winter starben 3 Fische und diese Woche fanden wir einen Goldi krank vor. Letzteres war der Grund meiner Anmeldung hier. 
Da unser Teich so winzig ist, haben wir vor die Fische bald an jemanden mit viel Platz zu verschenken. Das Gewässer soll aber bleiben und dann möglichst naturnah sein. Vielleicht wandern auch ein paar __ Frösche und __ Molche von den Nachbarn zu uns herüber?!
Bis dahin beles ich mich hier weiter denn ein Teich ist wirklich eine Wissenschaft für sich. 

Liebe Grüße!
Omph


----------



## muh.gp (22. März 2017)

Wer seinen Teich vorstellt MUSS auch Fotos zeigen.... 

Viel Spass hier unter den Teichverrückten!


----------



## Omph38 (23. März 2017)

Fotos kann ich machen. 

Der Teich ist nur nicht so ein schöner Anblick...was sich dann hoffentlich bald ändert.


----------



## Omph38 (23. März 2017)

Hier ist unser "Tümpel". 1,5Jahre wurde nichts gemacht. Man sieht´s. 
Die Seerose ist letztes Jahr von meinem Mann rausgerissen worden beim Versuch sie etwas einzugrenzen. :/
An der Seite liegt Folie frei herum, alles ist voller Algen....
Aber: vorhin ist ein Frosch vor mit geflüchtet, in den Schlamm.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. März 2017)

Hallo,

da kann man doch hübsch was draus machen, auf jedenfall würde ich die Kapillarsperre überprüfen die scheint überwachsen zu sein.


----------



## Omph38 (23. März 2017)

Ja, ich denk auch.
Und eigentlich war der Teich auch mal sehr schön mit den Pflanzen letztes Jahr. 
Vorhin als ich nach den kleinen kranken Fisch gesehen habe(er lebt noch), habe ich einen Molch oder Lurch im Wasser gesehen und heute früh einen Frosch. 
Kapillarsperre...guck ich mal...


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2017)

Hübscher Teich und herrlich naturbelassen und bestimmt voller Wasserinsekten. 

Das mit den Fischen ist ein sehr guter Vorsatz, dann bleiben mehr Insekten am Leben.

Bitte macht nicht den Fehler und macht einen radikalen Putz.

Bis jetzt hat sich ein stabiles Teichklima eingestellt, daß ihr mit einer eventuellen großen Putzaktion kaputt macht.

Rundum würde ich vorsichtig die Pflanzen zurückschneiden. Die Kapillarsperre kontrollieren und gegebenfalls ausbessern.
Das kann man eigentlich auch jetzt schon machen. Ein paar höhere Halme/Stängel oder Äste würde ich für __ Libellen als Ansitz stehen lassen.
Falls doch etwas an Grünzeug aus dem Teich gezogen wurde, bitte am Uferrand liegenlassen, sodaß Insektenlarven wieder in den Teich zurückkrabbeln können.
2-3 Tage später kann man es dann entsorgen.


----------



## Omph38 (23. März 2017)

Ja, da krabbeln viele Tiere herum. Heute den ersten __ Wasserläufer gesehen. Und vorhin im Dunklen etwas was wie winzige Flöhe auf der Wasseroerfläche aussah. Leben Wasserflöhe nicht IM Wasser?
Ein naturnaher Teich der sich selbst erhält, das wäre toll. Eine kleine wilde Oase in unserem ebenfalls mini Garten. 
Großputz wollte ich auf´s nötigste begrenzen. Der Teich ist ja bewohnt. 
Müssen die Blätter die drin liegen raus? Muss ich hineinfallende Blätter von der Oberfläche fischen? Was ist mit den ganzen Algen? 
Sollte ich noch Pflanzen rein setzen? Oder erst einmal abwarten was mit den Fischen ist? (->Haben einen Interessenten mit einem großen Teich  )
(Sorry, ich kenn mich noch GAR nicht aus.)
Oder ich eröffne einen Thread wenn es so weit ist.
*seufz* Ich bereue es ernsthaft nicht schon im Winter mit Lesen angefangen zu haben.


----------



## marcus18488 (24. März 2017)

Blätter sollten abgefischt werden, da die auf den Teichgrund absinken und zu faulen beginnen. Sonst bilden sich noch mehr Schlamm und Algen. 

Wird bestimmt eine kleine natürliche Oase, einfach mal den Anfang machen und beginnen. Wenn man dran ist und den Erfolg sieht, macht es auch richtig Spaß.


----------



## Hanseat (24. März 2017)

Schön, dass du einen naturnahen Teich haben möchtest. Du wirst dich noch wundern, was sich in dem kleinen Teich alles versteckt. Wie schon erwähnt solltest du Blätter abfischen um weiteren Nährstoffeintrag zu verhindern. Bei den Blättern, die bereits unter Wasser sind, wäre ich allerdings vorsichtig. Da holt man leicht auch noch __ Schnecken, Insektenlarven usw. mit raus, die sich dazwischen verstecken. Auch wenn die Blätter noch treiben, kann sich an der Unterseite bereits ein Tier verstecken. Ein Blick in den Kescher vor dem Ausleeren lohnt.

Es sieht so aus, als wäre der Teich rund mit einer umlaufenden Stufe und insgesamt nur zwei Ebenen, ist das richtig?

Gruß,
       Carsten


----------



## Omph38 (2. Apr. 2017)

Danke für alle Antworten und Fragen!
Heute abend antworte ich mal ausführlich. Habe eben noch Fotos gemacht. Die Tage will ich mich um die Kapillarsperre kümmern. Jetzt wo alles anfängt zu sprießen.

Eine Frage habe ich aber schon: Der Wasserstand ist in den letzten 1-2Wochen enorm gesunken. Kann ich prolemlos mit Leitungswasser auffüllen? Was sollte man beachten?  Regenwasser haben wir leider noch nicht.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2017)

Leitungswasser ist ok.


----------



## Omph38 (2. Apr. 2017)

Danke! Dann kann ich morgen auffüllen.


----------



## Omph38 (9. Apr. 2017)

Vor ein paar Tagen hat es etwas geregnet und gestern haben wir nochmals aufgefüllt.
Hier die Bilder von letzter Woche.


----------



## Omph38 (9. Apr. 2017)

Heute hae ich versucht minimalinvasiv, was auch immer das heißt, die Kapillarsperre von __ Moos und anderen Gewächsen zu "befreien", bzw wenigstens etwas wegzunehmen. 
Auf dem 2. Bild ist noch das Pflanzenmaterial zu sehen das ich entfernt habe. Ich lasse es dort bis morgen/ übermogen liegen.(wie hier geraten wurde)
Ich bin noch nicht ganz rum um den Teich und habe erst einmal nur grob entfernt was rein wuchs. Wollte mich erst einmal vortasten.

Fische sind alle noch drin, de Interessent hat sich ncht mehr gemeldet. 

Wie sollte ich weiter verfahren? Hab ich genug gemacht? Zu viel?


----------



## Omph38 (9. Apr. 2017)

Blätter habe ich abgefischt und was dicht am Rand schwamm rausgenommen. In Zukunft guck ich dann nochmal ob ich __ Schnecken oder Kleingetier aus Versehen abgfischt habe.

Hanseat, ja, ich glaub da ist eine Stufe. 

Es sind auch ein paar Pflanzkörbe die zT leer aussehen. Da will ich aber noch warten ob da noch was wächst.

Was mach ich mit der Falte die so offen liegt? Mit einem Stein beschweren?


----------



## Omph38 (9. Apr. 2017)

Zwischen den Steinen sind unglaublch viele kleine Wurzeln. Die könnten zum __ Moos gehören oder auch zu der großen Lilie(?) die den Teich an der Südseite umschließt. Sollte ich alles pinibel entfernen oder dem Teich zwischendurch Ruhe gönnen?
Ich will da echt nichts kaputt machen!


----------



## Omph38 (11. Apr. 2017)

Kann noch jemand etwas dazu sagen? 
Oder sollte ich meine Fragen im Anfängerbereich posten?!


----------



## ina1912 (11. Apr. 2017)

Hallo und willkommen bei den Teichfreunden!

Dann will ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben, wenn momentan etwas Flaute hier herrscht. Aber hab ein wenig Geduld,  manche schauen erst am Wochenende wieder rein. Am besten, das Thema immermal wieder hoch holen, dass es wieder unter AKTUELLES erscheint.

Soweit ich das aus Deinen Bildern und Texten jetzt einschätzen kann, hast Du vorerst genug getan. Du hast Dich schon super mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und Vieles richtig gemacht. Minimalinvasiv war eine gute Entscheidung! Es wäre schade, wenn soviel umgekrempelt wird, dass die gute eingefahrene Teichbiologie zerstört wird. Oberste Priorität hat sicher das Finden eines neuen Heims für die Fische, da ansonsten in der warmen Jahreszeit der Sauerstoff etwas knapp werden könnte. Altenativ kannst Du aber auch über eine Erweiterung/Filterung nachdenken. Solltest Du Dich dazu entschließen,  dann sag Bescheid, hier bekommst Du gute Tipps zur Umsetzung des Projekts.
Für jetzt ist ersteinmal sicher zu stellen, dass kein Wasser mehr aus dem Teich gezogen wird. Kontrolliere ringsum den Rand, ob irgendeine Pflanze noch mit trinkt oder ob Erde in einer Falte ist oder sonst irgendetwas, das als Docht fungieren könnte. Auch die Falte als solches kann Wasser hochziehen; die solltest Du dann aufklappen. Bei dem im Moment anhaltend trockenen Wetter sollte sich eine dauerfeuchte Stelle relativ schnell finden und trockenlegen lassen. Wenn Du hier im Forum Kapillarsperre als Suchbegriff eingibst, findest Du viel Nützliches dazu.
Was die leeren Pflanzkörbe betrifft: noch ein wenig abzuwarten schadet nicht. Wenn in ein paar Wochen noch immer nichts zu sehen ist, kannst Du sie rausnehmen und neu bepflanzen. Wie man das macht, dazu gibt es viele Meinungen. Ich persönlich nehme schon seit Jahren den Pflanzkorb, lege ihn mit Zeitungspapier aus, damit das Substrat nicht herausgeschwemmt wird. Dann kommt eine Mischung aus lehmigem oder losem Sand mit Gartenerde rein, dann die Pflanze (ohne die Wurzeln abzuspülen), dann zum Abdecken Kieselsteine, damit es keinen Auftrieb gibt und die Fische nichts ausbuddeln. Das Wasserpflanzenangebot in den Gartenmärkten geht ja demnächst erst richtig los. Und pflanzen kannst Du sie noch den ganzen Sommer lang.
Jetzt stell Dir ein Gartenstühlchen daneben und beobachte in Ruhe, wo was wächst. Wenn irgendwas Dir komisch vorkommt, einfach fotografieren und hier fragen!

Lg ina


----------



## Omph38 (11. Apr. 2017)

Danke Ina!
Dann such ich nachher nochmal den Teich an daß nichts reinhängt was trinken könnte.
Zwischen den Steinen sind noch viele feine Wurzeln. Sollte ich versuchen alle zu entfernen oder einfach nur schauen daß nichts weiter ins Wasser hängt? Die Grenzen sind inzwischen fließend. Und das sollte ja anscheinend nicht so sein.


----------



## ina1912 (11. Apr. 2017)

Das mit den Wurzeln zwischen den Steinen hatte ich so verstanden, dass sich diese IM Teich befinden...in dem Falle bräuchtest Du nichts zu unternehmen, ausser vielleicht abgestorbenes Material  vorsichtig zu entfernen,  ohne dabei zuviel aufzuwühlen. Wenn etwas überbleibt, ist nicht schlimm.. Aus manchem entwickeln sich ggf später noch Pflanzen.  Ich denke da an den straußblütigen __ Gilbweiderich, der sät sich aus und kommt recht spät zum Austreiben. 
Wenn sich aber das Wurzelgewirr bis über den Teichrand bewegt, solltest Du unbedingt eine klare Trennung zwischen drinnen und draußen vornehmen! Außerhalb des Folienrandes sollte alles trocken sein, dann funktioniert die Kapillarsperre.  Es sollte so aussehen, dass Du den Folienrand an JEDER Stelle sehen bzw kontrollieren kannst, damit Du Wasserverlust durch Docht-bzw. Kapillarwirkung ausschließen kannst.die Folie sollte hochkant stehen und von der Außenseite durch Steine abgestützt sein. Wenn Du den sichtbaren Folienrand optisch kaschieren willst, solltest Du Materialien verwenden, die kein Wasset ziehen. Ideal für den natürlichen Anblick sind Feldsteine, Totholz. Das musst Du dann, wenn es irgendwann von Pflanzen wieder zugewuchert wird und sich unter ihnen Erde sammelt, die erneut den Folienrand überbrückt, wieder freilegen, quasi muss die Kapillarsperre 1-2 jährlich gecheckt werden, ob sie noch intakt ist.

Lg ina


----------



## Omph38 (11. Apr. 2017)

Ok, dann muss ich tatsächlich nochmal ran. So klar ist da die Trennng nicht. 
Die Wurzeln befanden sich unter dem __ Moos was zT schon im Teich hängt. Klar, daß das Wasser zieht.
Die Falte prüfe ich auch nochmal. 
Danke nochmal für die ausführliche Antwort! Schön, hier zu euch gefunden zu haben!


----------



## Omph38 (20. Apr. 2017)

Durch das Wetter, erst viel Regen, jetzt Schnee, habe ich die Kapillarsperre nicht weiter untersucht. Immerhin hat der Regen und Schneeschmelzwasser den Teich voll laufen lassen. 

Und: die Fische sind raus, bis auf ein-zwei Verweigerer die in den nächsten Tagen folgen. Sie haben ein größeres Zuhause bei erfahrenen Teichbesitzern bekommen  Warten hat gelohnt. 

Wenn das Wetter sich bessert, wird die Kapllarsperre "renoviert" und die leeren Töpfe entnommen.

Wann ist eigentlich die beste Zeit den Schlamm vom Boden des Teiches zu entfernen?! Muss das sein?

Und Wasserpflanzen können gern noch dazu. Was genau noch drin ist, werden wir mal im Verlauf der nächsten Monate beobachten.


----------



## Omph38 (20. Apr. 2017)

So sieht es hier gerade aus.


----------



## Omph38 (20. Apr. 2017)

Um den Vorstellungsbereich nicht zu sprengen, habe ich hier einen Thread eröffnet: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...aturnahen-teich-umwandeln-was-beachten.47637/


----------

